# Going out this weekend / Looking for 1 more?



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a Firefighter up in Austin Texas with severe bluewater fever! My best friend has a 21' Mako that we've been out on a couple times but he is constantly tied down with work or too busy to go out. We generally leave out of Packery since I have family in Corpus Christi that we stay with.

I have to request a shift off in advance but once I have it off I get 5 days off in a row to sit here thinking about fishing and read forums if my two boat owners decide they don't want to go.

I get off this Thursday at noon and have off through Monday. I'd hate to waste another vacation slot so if you're interested in going out and have room please give me a holler! It would also be great to catch some Amberjack before the season closes June 1st - July 31st!

I can bring my offshore rod, tackle, money for gas, beer, etc. 

You can reach me anytime on my cell: 512-576-4244 or feel free to PM me. 

Best regards and Tight Lines! 

Robert


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

One more thing.... I'm seriously considering trading in my wakeboard boat for an offshore boat and trying to convince my finance it's a good idea... but she's never been offshore. If she can come along also I'd love to introduce her to the experience and will pay her share of expenses  Don't worry, I'll make sure she gets a good helping of Dramamine before we go! Many thanks!


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

RobATX said:


> One more thing.... I'm seriously considering trading in my wakeboard boat for an offshore boat and trying to convince my finance it's a good idea... but she's never been offshore. If she can come along also I'd love to introduce her to the experience and will pay her share of expenses  Don't worry, I'll make sure she gets a good helping of Dramamine before we go! Many thanks!


Robert I would advise getting some other Austin FF in a partnership. That is what I did with 2 other firefighters here in Fort Worth and a vet I know. Owning your own offshore boat is way more than most think. I spent about 7500 a year maintaining my last 26 footer. We now divide that by 4.

If not try to make good friends with someone looking for crew and work your but off to take care of their boat and put in more than your fair share. It will leave you with more money to keep good gear and help your new found friend out. (I have a buddy in Louisiana that I do that with an d its great, not having to drag a boat over and get a surprise invite every once in a while).

It will make your life less stressful and its harder to find a good crew than most think.

Just my 2 cents

Bobby


----------

